# Mini died help needed!!!



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Afternoon all.

My new car bought privately today has died on the way home. It drove faultlessly for two hours and there is service history that is full and comprehensive. However I was driving down the motorway around town and it was all fine like I said for two plus hours. Then in heavy traffic on a bypass the car wouldn't drive forward.

In the end I had to roll into the lay by I took the battery box off the Mini and the linkages were still intact. I can select gears, the car runs and revs without any ghastly sounds but when I engage the clutch there is no drive. I can take my foot clean off the pedal and leave the car in gear and it won't drive. It's an 03 mini one petrol with 107k on the clock. Can anyone help?


----------



## rEvolve (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds precisely like the mini recall for the shifter cables becoming detached. I'd be looking very closely at those cables. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for that I'll write that down


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

any burning smells when it happened or when you were in heavy traffic?

Alex


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Could be the clutch slave cylinder??


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

No burning smells, no noise, no crunching, no fluid spills. Car starts perfect, still running nice with no misfires


----------



## rEvolve (Jul 29, 2016)

It's either selector detached, slave stuck open or the transmission has a major issue.

Latter 2 I'd be surprised about especially with no catastrophic noise in the run up

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm going to take a look either today or tomorrow and see what it could be. Hopefully it's just selector as gearbox could be a nasty and costly exspense


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

clutch plate wears thin,then falls apart,done a few like this,


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

any news on your mini dude


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I am getting it open tomorrow evening. And then we will see what the damage is!!!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I have jacked the car up and can engage first, second and third (wheels move in unison) same for reverse but fourth and fifth do not spin in unison. Any ideas??

Will not engage drive forward or back under its own steam


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Crown wheel has detached from the diff, oil drag is enough to doing the wheels in the lower gears but won't in higher gears or with the weight of the car holding it back.

Purely a guess based on your posts so far.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm taking it to have the gearbox out and have a new one with clutch fitted


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi mate,was it the clutch or gearbox,hope alls well


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

It's going to a mini gearbox specialist in Coventry, he said he seems to think it's the clutch so fingers crossed it's just that. I will soon find out, thanks for the interest all and I will soon let you know


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed chum. Keep us posted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello all, so the gearbox and clutch were at fault and after getting a specialist to work his magic along with parting with £550 I'm back on the road. Albeit petrified of driving home and breaking down again, my phone had died and I was worried with every squeak and rattle.

The car is home on the drive now and goes forward. I will give it a service tomorrow as the pollen filter had never been changed and inspection of the air box that best resembles Shrek's swamp has made me worry I've bought a turd


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

That's a ****ter of bad luck 2 hours after buying it, glad it's sorted.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

It's going to get the quick clean treatment and sold asap. Shame as I have owned three minis in total and this one has been unreliable. I love minis and know they aren't without their problems but I have been lucky in the past


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not just give it a good look over and weigh up what else needs doing before selling??


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I will post some photos soon and see what you all think


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Gearboxes are known to be weak, would be a shame to sell it right after having it sorted.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

So I've changed the plugs, air filter, pollen filter and have to change the oil. At the moment the car sounds better but think I'm going to send it on its way. What do you all think a 53 plate with 103k on the clock? It's a mini one and on the whole it's tidy and now has a new clutch and gearbox.

Any thoughts??


----------

